# Problema con la Cafetera



## totoxxxx (Dic 10, 2016)

Hola, me compre una cafetera usada Philips Senseo hd7854 funciona, pero tiene 2 problemillas que he detectado, el primero es que el deposito de agua queda lleno al terminar de usarla, lo cual no es normal me dijeron, y el segundo problema es que tira poco café (media taza)...como soluciono esos problemas alguien que me pueda ayudar? gracias. subo una foto de la misma abierta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2016)

Válvula anti-retorno y serpentina con zarro.

Coloca vinagre blanco en la cafetera, 3/4L aproximadamente y la haces funcionar varias veces.

Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## totoxxxx (Dic 10, 2016)

dale amigo muchas gracias lo hago y te comento!!


----------



## totoxxxx (Dic 10, 2016)

Hola le puse 750 de agua 250 de vinagre, la  hice andar largando cafe negro la deje reposar unas 2 hs antes de evacuar todo y no me funciono sigue cargando poco...un café negro me carga 150 centímetros cúbicos, tampoco me liberó el agua del depósito interno.


----------



## Bleny (Dic 10, 2016)

Es para una sola taza por capsula, no te echara toda el agua del deposito, si no se desbordaría la taza y saldría café aguado.


----------



## totoxxxx (Dic 10, 2016)

perdón 75 centímetros cúbicos quise decir. ...para un café negro es nada...he visto videos de la misma cafetera y llena mucho más.








el deposito internó tiene que quedar vacíos. ..el externo no importa porque el agua la saco yo.


----------



## Bleny (Dic 11, 2016)

¿Te estas refiriendo el compartimento del café donde va la capsula?, el cacito donde se pone la capsula no estará atascado


----------



## totoxxxx (Dic 11, 2016)

Gracias Fogonazo y gracias Bleny me ayudaron muchos solucióne el problema.


----------



## Emis (Dic 11, 2016)

Totoxxxx, como lo solucionaste?


----------



## totoxxxx (Dic 12, 2016)

Emis dijo:


> Totoxxxx, como lo solucionaste?



Con el lavado de vinagre y limpiado el filtro...


----------

